# Diamond Resorts California Collection



## Eileen A. (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello, 

Does anyone know which resorts are in the Diamond California Collection?
Thanks!

Eileen


----------



## magmue (Sep 28, 2022)

Collection lists are in the Diamond FAQs pinned to the top of this forum. I don't know whether they are up to date.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Sep 28, 2022)

magmue said:


> Collection lists are in the Diamond FAQs pinned to the top of this forum. I don't know whether they are up to date.


Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort
San Luis Bay Inn
Tahoe Beach and Ski Club
Polo Towers Suites
Sedona Summit

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/diamond-resorts-california-collection.344450/

I didn't know there even was a separate  CA collection?


----------



## Eileen A. (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Sep 28, 2022)

Eileen A. said:


> Thanks!


I meant to reply to you... not the magmue post.


----------



## Duh (Sep 28, 2022)

singlemalt_18 said:


> Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort
> San Luis Bay Inn
> Tahoe Beach and Ski Club
> Polo Towers Suites
> ...



It was probably created for members from a previous Diamond takeover. Such as the Florida Connection which is made up of owners who never converted to Diamond from the Island One purchase. The old Island One owners can only trade within the Florida Connection, not the rest of Diamond.


----------



## goaliedave (Sep 29, 2022)

Duh said:


> It was probably created for members from a previous Diamond takeover. Such as the Florida Connection which is made up of owners who never converted to Diamond from the Island One purchase. The old Island One owners can only trade within the Florida Connection, not the rest of Diamond.


Exactly. And note all legacy collection resorts are also part of a Diamond collection (USA, HI, MX, UK).


----------

